# Need some serious help with picking out ferts.



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ive done some reading, maybe i havent read enough. 
But i cant figure out what i need to buy when it comes to the dry stuff.

Im wanting to buy from this place here - 
http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/store/catalog/index.php?cPath=41

Im currently dosing Seachem ferts which consist of, Potassium, Comprehensive, Excel and Iron. 
Im having terrific results.

Any suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I like this one. It's what I use. I get it from a different source. I dry dose. I use EI method as I have difficult nutrient hog plants. Dry dosing is easy and cheap. I never mix them to liquids.

CSM+B NKP Iron Chelate Combo Pack Shipping Included 

If you are having good results why switch. You must be getting your macros from some source. Is it your tap water?


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure where my Macros come from. 

Want to switch due to cost. 
Im about out of all my Seachem stuff and i do not plan on buying more besides more 500ml bottles of Excel.


With what you use, is there anything i could add to it to enhance it any? 
Also, how much are you dosing per gallon? Or what do you dose to your tank and what size is your tank? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I use the combo from Greenleafaquariums.com. Orlando added a little more Boron in my trace minerals for me, as I was getting twisted leaf growth.
Micros/ trace minerals -
Plantex CSM + B - 1 / 2 Pound
Macros -
Potassium Nitrate (KNO3) - 1 Pound
Mono Potassium Phosphate (KH2PO4) - 1 / 2 Pound
Potassium Sulfate (K2SO4) - 1 Pound
And I add on the day I dose traces:
Iron Chelate 11% DPTA (Diethylenetriaminepentaacetic acid) Chelating Agent

In different tanks I dose different amounts. The most massive dosing goes in my 95G tank. I have very high light and fast growing stems in there. As the plant mass increases I increase my dosing to heaping rounded spoonfuls. Currently I dose the following. 

MWF - Macros: 
KNO3 - 2 tsp
KH2PO4 - 1 tsp
K2SO4 - 1 tsp

TTHS- Micros
CSM+B - 1 tsp
Iron Chelate 1/3 tsp.

SUNDAY - 50% water change.

If I dose less than this I will get Cyno from lack of Nitrates, or plant melt from starving them. I have many difficult plants and they are great indicators for lack of nutients.


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

And you just pour the powder straight into the tank from your spoon? 



Your helping me a bunch!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Even if Tex Gal does not pour the dry powders in her tank using spoons I do not see why you can't do it. Many people do it. It's the best way to run a planted tank that we have figured out - feed them a lot and change the water a lot. Your tank will be beautiful!

If algae ever shows up all you have to do is to ask for advice how to adjust your fertilization. There are plenty of helpful people with experience that will be glad to help.

Enjoy!

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes, I do use spoons.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I just used Bob's and I highly recommend them.


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ive got ferts on the way!


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Dont think i'll be ordering from Bob's EVER again.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Z400 said:


> Dont think i'll be ordering from Bob's EVER again.


Why?


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

Ordered on the 4th, package was sent out on the 10th. 

No email response. 
Confirmation number is dead.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

The Site does specify they only ship on Sat, Mon and Tues. Did you email them? I got an auto shipping confirmation.

If you want to pay 25 to 50% more for your ferts JUST to get them shipped out the day or day after you order, then use someone else. I used to order from one of those places who charges as much for shipping as they do for the overpriced ferts (you know the place)and I got product that was so bad I couldnt use it in my tank. He even tried to convince me nothing was wrong with the ferts. GH Booster that wouldnt dissolve and the KNO3 stunk really bad and it caused me to almost loose half my plants and created algae issues I no longer have just 2 week after switching to Bob's ferts. Unless Rex returns to good health I'll be using Bob's.


----------

